# Tromba de água na Nazaré (Fake)



## wysiwyg (15 Fev 2014 às 01:51)

Viva!

Enviaram-me este vídeo há pouco. Sei que foi publicado hoje no youtube mas, não estando disponível a informação com a data de captura, não posso garantir que tenha sido filmado hoje. 

De qualquer maneira, aqui fica o registo. (Se, porventura, se tratar de uma repetição de uma informação antiga, peço a um moderador que faça o favor de apagar este tópico.)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33jxc-KmywM&sns"]TROMBA D'Ã￾GUA / WATERSPOUT "NAZARÃ‰ - PORTUGAL" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## stormy (15 Fev 2014 às 02:10)

Eu não sou crente, mas "rezo" a pés juntos que esse video seja verdadeiro e não uma montagem...

*ÉPICO!!!!!!!!!*

Convinha saber a data, para se perceber o contexto sinóptico....a mim parece-me um contexto tipico de convecção pós-frontal, num ambiente de fortes gradientes termicos nos niveis baixos e médios e alguma helicidade...pode ter sido uma perturbação de superficie ( low level wave) associada a um nucleo frio em altura.

O que é certo é que é das melhores imagens de trombas de agua que alguma vez vi em Portugal!


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2014 às 02:31)

stormy disse:


> Eu não sou crente, mas "rezo" a pés juntos que esse video seja verdadeiro e não uma montagem...
> 
> *ÉPICO!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...



Pois... Quando a esmola é muita o pobre desconfia. 

Se for verdadeiro foi épico de facto, mas duvido que seja senão haveria muito mais gente a falar nisto e até na comunicação social visto que a Nazaré anda nas bocas do mundo e deve andar lá sempre alguém a tentar filmar as ondas que se visse uma coisa destas certamente também a filmaria, só acredito se aparecerem por aqui mais registos ou testemunhos desta suposta tromba de água.


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2014 às 09:25)

Também desconfio que eventualmente  possa ser uma montagem, bem feita por sinal, não consigo detectar à primeira vista sinais claros de montagem.

Uma tromba de água assim certamente seria notícia imediata nos meios de comunicação social, não me recordo de ter visto este vídeo antes..

Muito sinceramente não creio que tenha sido filmada ontem...

No Youtube há vários comentários a perguntar: quando foi isto?

Até ao momento o autor do vídeo não respondeu...se de facto é real então penso que não teria problemas em dizer a data do vídeo.. e aí ficariamos mais esclarecidos..


----------



## nelson972 (15 Fev 2014 às 09:45)




----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2014 às 09:47)

nelson972 disse:


> Huge Water Spout Formation off Key West - YouTube



Boa Nelson972..

pois, até parece o mesmo céu ( mais editado e tal para disfarçar ) e tromba....penso que está desfeito o "mistério"...

Muita semelhança de facto...

Atrás da tromba e no 1º video foi adicionado ou misturado outro tipo de nuvens, para disfarçar...


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2014 às 09:57)

Pois... pois... 













No 1º video, e atrás da tromba, penso que há uma mistura entre o céu real da imagem e o céu  da tromba filmada em Key West...

Mas há zonas em que não deu para disfarçar, ou então escapou na edição.....e se repararem são iguais, ou muito semelhantes nos dois videos....


----------



## wysiwyg (15 Fev 2014 às 10:11)

Realmente, as minhas reticências iniciais tinham razão de ser!

Lamento ter-vos induzido em erro. 

E peço aos moderadores que se sintam à vontade para eliminar este post.


Carlos


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2014 às 10:12)

wysiwyg disse:


> Realmente, as minhas reticências iniciais tinham razão de ser!
> 
> Lamento ter-vos induzido em erro.
> 
> ...



Se houve alguém que induziu em erro foi o autor do vídeo/montagem..

Eu acho que este tópico deve ser mantido, até para esclarecer as pessoas, membros e visitantes...


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Fev 2014 às 10:38)

Sinceramente, acho uma vergonha alguém fazer isto, qualquer dia não podemos ter a certeza de nada. Por mim, o tópico deve-se manter, mas alterando o título de maneira a quem ver perceba que foi montagem. Tal como o editor do vídeo deveria ter feito.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2014 às 10:47)

Bem... isto virou moda, está visto, incrível a procura de protagonismo, enfim bela palhaçada.


----------



## wysiwyg (15 Fev 2014 às 10:50)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Sinceramente, acho uma vergonha alguém fazer isto, qualquer dia não podemos ter a certeza de nada. Por mim, o tópico deve-se manter, mas alterando o título de maneira a quem ver perceba que foi montagem. Tal como o editor do vídeo deveria ter feito.



Título alterado.


Carlos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Fev 2014 às 11:27)

Não entendo qual a piada de criar um fenómeno meteorológico _fals_o... Para ter mais visualizações? Que interessa isso? Enfim...

--

No entanto, ao contrário de ontem, hoje o vídeo já contém uma descrição:



> Para aqueles que não PRESTARAM ATENÇÃO ou não sabem o que significa VFX, o qual se encontra bem explicito no vídeo, a explicação está aqui.
> 
> -VFX-
> Efeitos Visuais (geralmente abreviado para FX Visual ou VFX) são os vários processos pelos quais imagens são criados e / ou manipulados fora do contexto de uma cena de ação ao vivo.
> ...


----------



## nelson972 (15 Fev 2014 às 11:47)

...E qual o motivo de criar um video (agora) explicitamente falso?



Mas, por outro lado, as pessoas são livres de usar a sua criatividade e imaginação para fazer vídeos ou fotos para entretenimento!


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Fev 2014 às 11:52)

Deviam ter avisado logo do início. Nem toda a gente é obrigada a saber o que quer dizer VFX. Eu não critico fazerem vídeos, montagens, testarem técnicas, etc. Até acho o vídeo muito bem feito. Tem é de estar devidamente explicito que é ficção e não realidade, sob pena de induzir as pessoas em erro.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Fev 2014 às 11:57)

nelson972 disse:


> ...E qual o motivo de criar um video (agora) explicitamente falso?
> 
> 
> 
> Mas, por outro lado, as pessoas são livres de usar a sua criatividade e imaginação para fazer vídeos ou fotos para entretenimento!



Promoção da empresa.... puro marketing...! 
E deu resultado...!


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2014 às 17:16)

Essas "brincadeiras" de criar vídeos falsos são engraçadas a curto prazo mas a longo prazo só criam ceticismo quando forem filmados eventos verdadeiros.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Fev 2014 às 22:56)

Orion disse:


> Essas "brincadeiras" de criar vídeos falsos são engraçadas a curto prazo mas a longo prazo só criam ceticismo quando forem filmados eventos verdadeiros.



Pois é também concordo e as pessoas devem saber que brincar com a natureza é um grande erro!


----------

